# Missing feathers - how long to grow back?



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi everyone! Greetings from Melbourne, Australia.

We found a young pigeon in our chicken coop last night, our chickens were not pleased with its presence and have pecked out all of the feathers on its upper wings (if wings were arms, then the bird would have bare shoulders down to its elbows) as well as all the feathers on its back, and it has one bent tail feather left. It is a little bloodied on the 'shoulders'. We think it may be the same bird who has not had much success at flying and has been wandering around on the ground in our yard for a while. It got in whilst the chickens were out in the yard and we didn't notice it inside the coop until there were feathers everywhere.... The wounds seem entirely superficial, the wings look ok, feet look ok, eyes ok, beak ok.

It does not object too much to being handled and spent the night in a box in the laundry. We swabbed its wounds with peroxide and it is eating seed happily and its droppings are normal.

Feeling guilt at our chickens' actions, we would like to nurse Scrubby back to health - would a cage be ok for this? Is Scrubby best inside or would Scrubby be ok outside hanging under an eave, during the day at least? How long will it take for the feathers to grow back? I presume there is no chance for flight for this bird until the feathers reappear... 

As for diet, other than seed, should we include green leafy treats or other vegetables? Is there a super-fast feathering supplement of some kind to speed things up?

Will its parents be freaking out? Would putting it outside in a cage freak the parents out if they can see it in the cage? Would it be happier to be outside in a cage with fresh air and its birdie friends nearby or best to be inside? It has not made any noise at all yet.

Thank you!!!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes, a cage would be ok for now until its feathers are all back. should take about 4 to 6 weeks to have some new feather growth so he can fly. how badly is scribby denuded


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

welcome to pigeon-talk and thank you for rescuing this sweet little bird.
The feathers, if pulled out from the follicle, should start growing back within a few days, it will take a few weeks, up to four until s/he is feathered again.
A cage would be fine and you can put him outside as long as there is no risk for him to be injured by a predator (snakes etc).
As for diet, pigeon seeds or dove seeds are fine and you can offer some greenies, kale, lettuce, chopped carrots, see if he eats them. He also needs water available at all times, in a deep bowl.

I forgot to mention, if you keep him in a cage, he will need a couple of hours of free flight in a safe room or enclosed porch to practice his flying skills.

Also, you mentioned that he was wandering around not flying much, do you think he is still too young to fly? Or could be something wrong with him.
Would be great if you could post some pics of him.

Reti


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

In his fragile state please keep an eye out for diseases which could prevail or could be the cause of him coming into yr loft.


----------



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for your replies!

Scrubby seems a little perkier today, I put it outside in its cage but it was perhaps a little chilly for a semi-nude pigeon. It kept fluffing itself up so I brought it back inside. It is eating, drinking and pooping so that's all good. I'm not sure what diseases I would be looking out for - its eyes are clear, all other feathers and feet in good condition, no strange smells... I'm fairly confident that its reason for entering the chicken coop was to eat the chicken feed.

I'll work on getting a photo up this evening. The scabs where the feathers were plucked are healing well.

It seems like one of the wings is drooping a little and the bird is not moving that wing at all - what should we do? Is a broken wing something we could diagnose and treat ourselves? We have no money for a veterinarian  

Thank you!


----------



## Beagle (Apr 1, 2007)

After observing the bird for most of the day, I think its wing is fine, it is able to move it and has stretched it right out a few times. It sure has a healthy appetite and has thrown the seeds it doesn't like everywhere


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for Scrubby and allowing him time to heal and regrow his feathers. That sounds like good news about the wing.

I'm sure he appreciates the room and board. Please continue to update us about his progress.


----------



## damian decaires (Nov 7, 2020)

You can accelerate the feather growth by calcium suppliment - some pigeon feeds have calcium inside.


----------



## damian decaires (Nov 7, 2020)

What I use is Kaytee exact baby pigeon formula (it includes calcium suppliemnt as well as probiotic and digestive enzyme) , I had a picky eater that would only take it with milk- 1 scoop milk to 1/2 scoop dry. Switching to coconut milk helps put on weight fast- you want to feel the meat around the keel (center breast) bone- try to get some meat on it using coconut milk for a couple days. Start with half or even 1/4 a serving/feeding- massage the crop. I rescued 4 babies and 2 of 4 were killed by asphyxiation- so I can tell you its super important to be careful. One of them I messed up when dropper feeding, and the other was released and came home 3 days later dehydrated overdrank getting hiccups. I was trained on human CPR and had a **** or get off the pot moment where I performed mouth to mouth and chest pumped and drained the crop. I didn't think it would make it through the night. The next day he was super sweet and spent it on my shoulder. Then the next night the day after he dry drowned in his sleep. My vet said I shouldnt blame myself, that now CPR training includes having to get a xray post resuscitation to assure there is no water left in the lung and that's were I messed up because humans have died of dry drowning as we learned its a thing the hard way. After a week force feeding the crop should be able to take 2 servings a day. Between feeding you want to make sure the crop is completely empty so you dont get sour crop. 

I dont recommend rubber because it can bend and hit the wnidpipe- its delicate procedure but obviously its going to go alot faster with force feeding.






Amazon.com : 20ML Baby Bird Feeding Syringes Used to Feed or Give Medicine or Milk to Sick Birds, with 6 Curved Tubes : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : 20ML Baby Bird Feeding Syringes Used to Feed or Give Medicine or Milk to Sick Birds, with 6 Curved Tubes : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------

